# clone in plain water



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey PotBelly I have one that rooted in plain water like you said..:holysheep: 
Took about 16 days changed water ever other day...I stuck it in soil we will see if she takes..


----------



## headband (Mar 14, 2008)

you will wont to keep though roots as sterile as possible, that wood iss DIRTTTY!


----------



## Melissa (Mar 14, 2008)

goodluck :tokie:


----------



## BenDover (Mar 14, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> you will wont to keep though roots as sterile as possible, that wood iss DIRTTTY!



Don't roots usually grow pretty good in dirt? :stuff-1125699181_i_



_*disclaimer: I'm just messin' around with ya headband!_


----------



## octobong007 (Mar 14, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Don't roots usually grow pretty good in dirt?


thats what the rumors are  but on a kitchen table there are many toxins for that tender lil lady like for starters, oils from your hands...the foreign stuff in the dust going thru the air, the poisons in any cigg smoke and if the tables CLEAN, how about the cleaning agent used...just guessing the cleaning agent isn't agriculturally safe (wow, big word for me).  your clone looks great, but i see and feel that your abusing her, NEVER want to lay her on her side...better off allowing the roots to hang for a pic, just a thought to ya.  some fresh dirt, big drink of water, and some mild light and your in BIG TIME.  congrats on the baby.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

The clone looks great. Just get it in some dirt with some light and Im sure she will grow into a beautiful lady. Good luck with her and keep us posted. Take care.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 30, 2008)

how about some info on how you did it? step by step is good. im trying to clone but can't get any to take.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 30, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how about some info on how you did it? step by step is good. im trying to clone but can't get any to take.


 
Here is a thread on doing the same thing.  Step by step throughout the thread is pretty much explained.  Interesting that the results in the time and root development in the two is almost identical in comparison.

I do have an update though.  A cutting of another strain recently did not take, so I can't say it's 100% successful.  The method was the same.  So ease of rooting is most likely strain related too.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21325


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello friends...I have had 2 out 3 in water take root...they are about 1' tall now...I just topped a plant and put it in water..did not want to set up cloner for 1 clipping...I atleast give them a chance, if they root great if they dont, better then tossing out...I did learn this method from Potbelly (Thanks Friend)
This was fun to do and a good way to give a single cutting a chance


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> you will wont to keep though roots as sterile as possible, that wood iss DIRTTTY!


 

:rofl: thats funny..I took her off the DIRTTTY wood and put her into a DIRT filled pot..:rofl:


----------



## headband (Mar 30, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Don't roots usually grow pretty good in dirt? :stuff-1125699181_i_
> 
> 
> 
> _*disclaimer: I'm just messin' around with ya headband!_


 ya, your right, they grow fine in dirt.


			
				octobong007 said:
			
		

> thats what the rumors are  but on a kitchen table there are many toxins for that tender lil lady like for starters, oils from your hands...the foreign stuff in the dust going thru the air, the poisons in any cigg smoke and if the tables CLEAN, how about the *cleaning agent used?*...just guessing the cleaning agent isn't agriculturally safe (wow, big word for me).   NEVER want to lay her on her side...better off allowing the roots to hang for a pic, just a thought to ya.


 I was thinking on the simalir lines to octo... thanks bro for typing the rest... havent seen this thread around for awhile...


----------



## james25 (Mar 30, 2008)

i have a flower room and a nursery but they are all full up right now...my nursery has rooted clones and some seedlings going so i thought i would try putting some cuttings in some water and see what will happen....so here they are sitting on top of my cfl reflector....im going to change the water every couple days and who knows?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey james..they will root here is a pic of the one in the thread start...it took fast and just did SC on her..enjoy friends


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

you can do it but chage the water everyday if you dont have an airstone bubbling it. they will root faster if you change it daily...


----------



## james25 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks millions..it makes sense so i will change everyday...my faucet has an aerater type nozzle on it so the water will have more O2 innit....it's funny to me that when im rooting cuttings in the dome with rapid rooter plugs that it's better to not let the plugs get too wet or they dont root so well if at all


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 5, 2008)

careful don't spill that on the hood..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2008)

oh this is old..lol...by the way  she ended up to be a great Harvest..thanks all who replied


----------

